
You need internet connection to adjust volume or switch tracks using the AirPods - eDameXxX
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-airpods-review-2016-12?r=US
======
ratfacemcgee
It uses Siri, which needs the internet to work. So any Siri command will
require the internet. You can still adjust the volume with the physical
controls on the phone, and switch tracks with the on screen controls.

Not defending the AirPods, mind you.

